# Budgie laid 5 eggs



## Evy (2 mo ago)

I have a bugie that laid 5 eggs in a coconut shell. I then read that these so call coconut shells are not good for the mother and the eggs so I moved them. Gave her a nesting box and placed her eggs in with her her created bedding. Now she won't go back to them. Should I had left them in the shell?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she has abandoned the eggs now, then you need to dispose of all of them.
Remove the nest box.
Remove the coconut shell and anything else in the cage that could possibly be used as a nesting site. 
Rearrange everything inside the cage and, if possible, move the cage to a different room.
Limit the amount of light the budgie(s) are getting to no more than 8 hours per day.

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I'm closing this thread as you also addressed the same matter in your other thread.
Please don't address the same issue in multiple threads as it causes confusion and additional work for the staff.*


----------

